# Ripe Vapes is back in 60ml - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (11/4/17)

Selected Ripe Vapes are back in stock at Sir's in the newly released 60ml bottle.

VCT
Coconut Thai
The NEW Strawberry Creme Brulee 

If you have not had the chance to taste these gourmet juices we suggest you treat yourselves and get a bottle or two. You won't be disappointed 






https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

